# Buckshot usage ?



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

How many of you hunters out there use buckshot ? Not just for deer hunting but for yotes . What kind of ranges do you get out of it ? I use a full or extra full and can put all 18 pellets of federals 3.5in 00 into a paperplate at 25 yards . Thats about my limit which leaves me some room for error . I'm just wondering What the norm is ?


Jward


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

Buckshot is affective within its range limits. Your personal range limit can only be found with some time at the shooting range. My modified choke in my browning throws 3.5in winchester 00 better than the full. My range is 40-45yds max. I think federal is making buck shot in a wad that might help patterns but, i haven't found any to try. I would look at buckshot like a turkey load, a super tight choke and super heavy load is not always the best. 
In South Carolina thousands of dear fall each year to buckshot but without some restraint it can cripple just like a gut shot with a 223.

Pattern testing the 3.5 will be fun,
Good luck


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

It is good for coyotes not for deer .Bud


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Crowhunter said:


> It is good for coyotes not for deer .Bud


 wow now somebody tells me, I guess all those deer my dad shot dont exist then. I have seen buckshot knock deer down at 60 yds with no problem and I imagine if you had a clear shot it would go farther, the problem is some people shoot through too much brush and then wound deer but truth be told they shouldnt have shot in the first place. I have seen more deer lost to bows than buckshot.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Crowhunter said:


> It is good for coyotes not for deer .Bud


 
I have to disagree with you. If used within it's limits, It is devastating on deer.


----------



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)

Its all I used to hunt with......dropped every deer where they stood.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Like said,you have to find a load/choke that works in your gun.I have taken 2-3 deer with 00,but that was before the slug-gun era.Now that slug's/slug-guns have come so far,I really don't know why anyone would use buck-shot for deer,maybe tracking a wounded deer in thick cover.As far as coyotes,probley 80-85% of my hunting is done with #4 buck (if we could use it at night,it would be 100%)My 835 shoots best with a mod. choke and out to 35yds most yotes drop in their tracks.I've hit 3 at the 45-50yds range (killed 2 lost 1)but the 2 I killed I got lucky and caught them in the head with a pellet or two.I've been told,and seen where guys claim to kill'em out to 80-100yds with buck-shot,and it may happen once in a blue moon, but to say they do it all or even most of the time,I have to raise the B.S.FLAG.Unless they count the dogs catching them after being shot as killing them with the shot.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

wadevb1 said:


> I have to disagree with you. If used within it's limits, It is devastating on deer.


I have shot bucks up to 45 yd.s with 2 3/4" 00buck and it has been devastating. Like anything else in life, make sure you know your limitations. Buckshot has gotten a bad rap but used within its limits it is a great load especially in very thick cover like where I hunt.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ole Spike said:


> I have shot bucks up to 45 yd.s with 2 3/4" 00buck and it has been devastating. Like anything else in life, make sure you know your limitations. Buckshot has gotten a bad rap but used within its limits it is a great load especially in very thick cover like where I hunt.


Exactly. It doesn't matter what type of weapon or ammunition is used, if it's not used correctly the results will not be good. 

I use buckshot exclusively where I hunt, my furthest shot is roughly 20 yards, base of the neck and they drop like they got hit by lightning. They never take a step.


----------



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

I laugh at the guys that i see every year taking a slug gun into the swamps and brush and try to throw a slug at a deer. for they wont hit the deer they may get lucky once in a while. I wont use any slugs. for slugs are good for open terrain and not brush. I use my muzzleloader for open terrain, and my shotgun is loaded with buckshot. This is how i load it. my first round is 3 inch mag copper plated 000 buck then i have nickle plated 00 then copper plated 000 buck then nickle for the last two rounds. now i dont use this pathatic screw in chokes for they cant get the distance that i can with my full choke the whole barrel. now with that being said i have drop deer out to 80s with ease. but thats with my copper plated 000 but with nickel plated i can drop deer out to 70 yards. i have done this many times. i have seen to many deer wounded with slugs. Now i have 36inch tight choke 12 gauge revolation that i can drop deer out to 120 yards with 000 buck. now 000 buck is your long range shot where 00 is close range and heavy brush. so i hope i didn't ruffle to many peoples feathers here. but i am speaking from experiance and all the deer that i have killed.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

podunk said:


> I laugh at the guys that i see every year taking a slug gun into the swamps and brush and try to throw a slug at a deer. for they wont hit the deer they may get lucky once in a while. I wont use any slugs. for slugs are good for open terrain and not brush. I use my muzzleloader for open terrain, and my shotgun is loaded with buckshot. This is how i load it. my first round is 3 inch mag copper plated 000 buck then i have nickle plated 00 then copper plated 000 buck then nickle for the last two rounds. now i dont use this pathatic screw in chokes for they cant get the distance that i can with my full choke the whole barrel. now with that being said i have drop deer out to 80s with ease. but thats with my copper plated 000 but with nickel plated i can drop deer out to 70 yards. i have done this many times. i have seen to many deer wounded with slugs. Now i have 36inch tight choke 12 gauge revolation that i can drop deer out to 120 yards with 000 buck. now 000 buck is your long range shot where 00 is close range and heavy brush. so i hope i didn't ruffle to many peoples feathers here. but i am speaking from experiance and all the deer that i have killed.



:lol::lol::lol::lol:



120 yards with 000 buck? I got $120 thats says you can get more than two pellets in an 8" paper plate at a laser measured 120 yards. You lose, you pay me $120 and double the IRS rate for mileage I have to drive to come watch you miss.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Swamp Monster said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 120 yards with 000 buck? I got $120 thats says you can get more than two pellets in an 8" paper plate at a laser measured 120 yards. You loose, you pay me $120 and double the IRS rate for mileage I have to drive to come watch you miss.


Thank You. Not to mention the energy that would be left in those pellets at 120 yds, or lack thereof!!


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

podunk said:


> I laugh at the guys that i see every year taking a slug gun into the swamps and brush and try to throw a slug at a deer. for they wont hit the deer they may get lucky once in a while. I wont use any slugs. for slugs are good for open terrain and not brush. I use my muzzleloader for open terrain, and my shotgun is loaded with buckshot. This is how i load it. my first round is 3 inch mag copper plated 000 buck then i have nickle plated 00 then copper plated 000 buck then nickle for the last two rounds. now i dont use this pathatic screw in chokes for they cant get the distance that i can with my full choke the whole barrel. now with that being said i have drop deer out to 80s with ease. but thats with my copper plated 000 but with nickel plated i can drop deer out to 70 yards. i have done this many times. i have seen to many deer wounded with slugs. Now i have 36inch tight choke 12 gauge revolation that i can drop deer out to 120 yards with 000 buck. now 000 buck is your long range shot where 00 is close range and heavy brush. so i hope i didn't ruffle to many peoples feathers here. but i am speaking from experiance and all the deer that i have killed.


 
Ah yes that must be the famous golden BB :evilsmile


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

podunk said:


> I laugh at the guys that i see every year taking a slug gun into the swamps and brush and try to throw a slug at a deer. for they wont hit the deer they may get lucky once in a while. I wont use any slugs. for slugs are good for open terrain and not brush. I use my muzzleloader for open terrain, and my shotgun is loaded with buckshot. This is how i load it. my first round is 3 inch mag copper plated 000 buck then i have nickle plated 00 then copper plated 000 buck then nickle for the last two rounds. now i dont use this pathatic screw in chokes for they cant get the distance that i can with my full choke the whole barrel. now with that being said i have drop deer out to 80s with ease. but thats with my copper plated 000 but with nickel plated i can drop deer out to 70 yards. i have done this many times. i have seen to many deer wounded with slugs. Now i have 36inch tight choke 12 gauge revolation that i can drop deer out to 120 yards with 000 buck. now 000 buck is your long range shot where 00 is close range and heavy brush. so i hope i didn't ruffle to many peoples feathers here. but i am speaking from experiance and all the deer that i have killed.


 
You alternate between 00 and 000 when you say 000 is so devastating????? Why not go straight 000? 120 yds with buckshot and you say too many have been wounded with slugs?????? Are ya kidding me? I hope this is removed from the thread. I don't care for buckshot but know it can be deadly when used responsibly. This is not responsibly (120 yards).

Ganzer


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

I have seen many fall to 2-3/4" 00 BUCK at 60 yards many times with a 30" barrel with FC.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

So you laugh at guys who use slug's "in the thick brush" :lol: Well buddy,I would'nt call the area you hunt "thick" if your seeing deer at 70-120yds.Also,I suggest that you work on your range estimation,or,save your story's for those who may fall for your bull-****.I'll double swamp's offer if you'd like.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

fishnpbr said:


> Thank You. Not to mention the energy that would be left in those pellets at 120 yds, or lack thereof!!


 Energy is a myth, I have seen a 320gr .454 Casull hardcast bullet running at 1000 FPS go thru a shoulder of a 450lb hog and exit the hind quarter at 75 yards.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I can shoot a deer or buffalo
just with my arrow and my hickory bow
from a 100 yards don't you knowwwwww

I do it all the time!

Ganzer


----------



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

well my uncle, dad and grandpa had killed them out that distance. me personly i just unslung the trusty old muzzleloader and kill them out to 220yards. i did that couple of years ago. but last year i went to shoot a deer and the muzzleloader wouldnt go off so i grabbed my 12gauge and shot the deer. i didnt know what the yardage was i just knew it was close enough to kill the animal. and when i know i can hit i do. needless to say i drop the deer in its tracks and then steped it off it was 77 yards. the reason i dont use all 000 is because its good for long distance shots and the double is finished off round and for heavy brush. i shoot the way i feel comfortable. so if i dont think i can drop it i dont shoot it. most of the time it drops and if not it is dead in a matter of seconds. i will never use a slug. i have heard to many horror stories about hunters trying to take anothers deer on state land. so majority of those hunters use slugs, so it is easy to say the deer is yours with buckshot holes verses a slug. but last year i carried three guns, 12, muzzleloader, and my 44. i use each one for there most effectiveness.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wildone said:


> Energy is a myth, I have seen a 320gr .454 Casull hardcast bullet running at 1000 FPS go thru a shoulder of a 450lb hog and exit the hind quarter at 75 yards.


Energy is not a myth, physics and real world proves this. A buck shot pellet weights a little over 50 grains. Making a comparison of the two is laughable.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

:yikes:


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I think I got some you guys going :lol::lol: it was just my opinion ,it is legal to use buck shot so have at it .Bud


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

wadevb1 said:


> Energy is not a myth, physics and real world proves this. A buck shot pellet weights a little over 50 grains. Making a comparison of the two is laughable.


 A deer hit in the vitals will be in bad shape at a 100 yard being buckshot, bow and arrow, 22 rifle with less than 50gr bullet that farmers have used for years, .223.
It depends on the shooter and how good of a shot they are. I would even do 300 yard shots on a deer with a .223 and not even blink doing it, it is a cake wake VS 1000 yard matches.

How about all them deer that are shot with rifles that are not found every year because of bad shot placement?


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

IMO the key to using buckshot is time at the range . I took my 11-87 supermag with a handfull of chokes and several loads/brands . On the low end there was the Remington 3.5 in 00 . At 25 yards the spread was between 4&5 feet . At the other end of the spectrum was the Federal 3.5 premium copper plated. With a extrafull choke it put all 18 pellets into a paperplate at 25 yards. I only use it down in the thickest of swamps where my longest shot might be 30 yards. I need the deer to go down fast because tracking in a foot of water doesn't work very well . With 18 holes in the chest cavity they generaly only run 2 feet straight down. So anyway hunting with buckshot is pretty much the the same as with most . Know your gun . Know your ammo and above all else KNOW YOUR OWN LIMITATIONS. 


Jward


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Since our last fun debate on the subject, the Iraq occupation had dragged on. 

Blackwater, the private defense firm, did a whole lotta shootin' over there. Here's their take on buckshot.

Enjoy...

"One of the greatest attributes of the police shotgun is the diverse ammunition available for the weapon. The operator can select from lethal to less lethal rounds, breeching rounds to distraction devices. Depending on the supplier you use the only limit is the imagination. There are rounds, which disperse powdered magnesium into the air and ignite it, creating what is advertised as a 300' fireball. Even large municipal departments such as Los Angeles police use starburst rounds fired into the ceiling of a room during high-risk entries to create an alternate distraction in cases where flash-bangs may not be practical. Even blanks fired from a 12ga. Shotgun can be used to safely remove glass from windows. 

Even though the diversity in ammunition selection is a benefit to the shotgun it can also be a deficiency in its practical application. I had a swat team from a large east coast municipal department attend a custom 5-day shotgun course catered to their swat officers. At the beginning of the course they explained to me that their officers were loaded with five types of shotgun ammo on their call out gear. The five types of ammunition were 1. Slug, 2. Buckshot, 3. Beanbag, 4. Ferret (OC), and 5. TKO breeching rounds. One can immediately see the negative possibilities in miss loading these types of ammunition. If you where to attempt to breech a door with a beanbag round, you would definitely have your work cut out for you. In a situation where you were attempting to employ less lethal, a slug would require a lot of explaining. Needless to say after the third day of training and exercising practical change over drills they were taking a close look at their ammo selection for the shotgun. We must logically approach our purpose with the shotgun and define the requirements for that task.

The primary purpose of the police shotgun in a patrol capacity is to immediately make available to the patrol officer a weapons system that will accurately fire onto a target at a greater distance than the officers' side arm. It is not necessarily an issue of "Firepower" as much as it is an issue of "Accuracy and Distance". 

We could spend days discussing the variants in shotguns, sighting systems, barrel types, calibers, ammunition selection, however, our primary purpose here is to compare the 12ga. 00 Buckshot to the 12Ga. SLUG. We will also access the practical application to the law enforcement mission.

Physical Characteristics

BUCKSHOT; The 12ga Buckshot generally consist of a cartridge containing 8 to 9 .33 Caliber pellets. *Each pellet in general is under 60 grains and is round lead ball with no jacket.* Most of these rounds leave the gun with a muzzle velocity of approximately 1600 Fps.

SLUG; The 12ga slug generally consist of a cartridge containing a 70 Caliber 436-grain (1oz) lead slug. The SLUG consists of lead and is formed with rifled groves. This round leaves the weapon at a muzzle velocity of approximately 1600 Fps.

Effective Range And Accuracy

BUCKSHOT; *The industry standard for the spread pattern of a 12ga shotgun is 1" per yard.* So taking this into account the shot pattern at 15yds would be 15", 20yds would be 20" and so on. The average width of a human torso squared toward the shooter is 18"; this target area drops down to 12" if the target turns at an angle. This patterning formula has been proven time and time again using standard police shotguns. *With this data we can assume that the maximum effective range on a man size target with the 12ga buckshot is 18yds. This is seven yards shorter than our officers qualify with their handguns. *If the target turns the maximum effective range drops down to 12 yds. It is also common for officers to be aware of the pattern or spread on a shotgun and they will often sacrifice accuracy out of belief that some of the shot will hit the target.

SLUG; The 436 grain 70 caliber projectile comes out of the shotgun at a speed which allows it to maintain its accuracy for an extended range. The fact that each individual slug is self impressed with lands and groves aides to the accurate flight of the slug. The average marksman can accurately engage 12" by 18" targets at 100yds using the police shotgun with only a bead sight. Every shooter completing a basic 3-day Blackwater shotgun course not only does this, but they do it while the target is moving. The principal of target engagement is also different for the shooter when using the slug. They rely on the same fundamentals of marksmanship they do with their handgun. They don't have the crutch of the shot pattern to fall back onto. The shooter knows he must diligently aim each shot with the weapon.

Terminal Ballistics And Lethality

Buckshot: Without question the buckshot is a lethal round. Our greatest concern during terminal ballistics is not what the pellets do on target, its what happens to all the pellets that don't hit the target. We have proven that outside of 12 to 18 yards we will be faced with rounds down range that are unaccounted for. For example at 30 yards we could potentially have 5 33-caliber bullets off target at one and a half times the speed our handgun rounds travel. We would never accept someone shooting 5 rounds from their handgun toward the general direction of a threat however; we are setting up this scenario when we place buckshot in the shotgun.

Slug: The slug is without a doubt one of the most effective cartridges available to law enforcement to immediately incapacitate a threat. The 436 Grain bullet is almost three times the weight of our pistol bullet. It travels approximately 400 Fps faster than the pistol round. The terminal ballistics for this bullet cannot be argued against. The fact that the officer takes time and, aims the weapon only aides in its effectiveness.

Summary

Buckshot has a purpose. Just as its name implies it is a hunting round designed to engage game. It can be very effective however the limited effective range, high potential for missed shots and, performance during terminal ballistics do not rate it as high on the scale compared to the slug. The slug is highly effective in terminal ballistics. *It is one single, aimed bullet for each press of the trigger that the shooter is responsible for. It is not a dozen and a half pellets sent flying down range. The slug gives the officer the ability to post up from a target four times the distance he would with buckshot. In closing there is nothing that you can do with buckshot that you can't do with slugs. There are many things the slug is capable of that the buckshot is incapable."*


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wildone said:


> A deer hit in the vitals will be in bad shape at a 100 yard being buckshot, bow and arrow, 22 rifle with less than 50gr bullet that farmers have used for years, .223.
> It depends on the shooter and how good of a shot they are. I would even do 300 yard shots on a deer with a .223 and not even blink doing it, it is a cake wake VS 1000 yard matches.
> 
> How about all them deer that are shot with rifles that are not found every year because of bad shot placement?


No argument with the 223 but there you have a 55 grain projectile above 3000 FPS and designed to expand and dump energy. Are you really saying a 22RF at a 100 yards would place a deer "in bad shape."

At 100 yards one buckshot pellet will penetrate into the vitals. But with the pattern I doubt you will get many other pellets to follow. One or two pellets into the vitals with little energy will kill the deer, but I hope the shooter has a good snow because the animal will be taking him for a hike.

Has deer been taken with BS at 100 yards? yes indeed, but that is not it's practical range.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Wildone said:


> Energy is a myth


So you're telling me all of my physics books on my desk can be pitched because they're wrong? Darnit, I spent a good many nights deriving equations out of there for fun, only to now learn it was all for nothing.:help:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have dropped 4 deer with 00 buck shot in the last 6 years. I hunt in a very, very dense area and the shots were all within 50-60 yards at the max. Three of the four folded right on the spot and the other ran less than 100 yards.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I have dropped 4 deer with 00 buck shot in the last 6 years. I hunt in a very, very dense area and the shots were all within 50-60 yards at the max. Three of the four folded right on the spot and the other ran less than 100 yards.


 
This is what I don't get? Its very dense so am honna toss a hand full or pellets at the deer in the brush instead of a 1 ounce hunt of lead??????? Thos pellets are not intended to "bust brush" and for that matter neither is any other projectile however your odds of deflection are not as high with a hunk of lead compared to little pellets. If the area is that thick maybe you shouldn't be shooting in it period.

Ganzer


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

podunk said:


> well my uncle, dad and grandpa had killed them out that distance. me personly i just unslung the trusty old muzzleloader and kill them out to 220yards. i did that couple of years ago. but last year i went to shoot a deer and the muzzleloader wouldnt go off so i grabbed my 12gauge and shot the deer. i didnt know what the yardage was i just knew it was close enough to kill the animal. and when i know i can hit i do. needless to say i drop the deer in its tracks and then steped it off it was 77 yards. the reason i dont use all 000 is because its good for long distance shots and the double is finished off round and for heavy brush. i shoot the way i feel comfortable. so if i dont think i can drop it i dont shoot it. most of the time it drops and if not it is dead in a matter of seconds. i will never use a slug. i have heard to many horror stories about hunters trying to take anothers deer on state land. so majority of those hunters use slugs, so it is easy to say the deer is yours with buckshot holes verses a slug. but last year i carried three guns, 12, muzzleloader, and my 44. i use each one for there most effectiveness.



Oh, I see. So you haven't actually done it. Got it. I'll be happy to take your uncles money, your dads money, and you grandpas money as well then.....it all spends the same. :lol:
Lets see....$120x4=$480 plus mileage. Sounds like new gun money to me and I can always use a new gun.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

MERGANZER said:


> This is what I don't get? Its very dense so am honna toss a hand full or pellets at the deer in the brush instead of a 1 ounce hunt of lead??????? Thos pellets are not intended to "bust brush" and for that matter neither is any other projectile however your odds of deflection are not as high with a hunk of lead compared to little pellets. If the area is that thick maybe you shouldn't be shooting in it period.
> 
> Ganzer


Maybe you should keep to yourself and not make judgements on me or an area you will never be in. It is easy to be an "computer chair quarterback." When you have some thing relative to add please do so. It seems like all of your post are negative or have nothing of any importance to add.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Maybe you should keep to yourself and not make judgements on me or an area you will never be in. It is easy to be an "computer chair quarterback." When you have some thing relative to add please do so. It seems like all of your post are negative or have nothing of any importance to add.


 
They are not negative boardman they are real. That info is correct. If you are in a bush do you want me to throw a handful of peastone at you or a brick? Pretty simple isn't it? No go back to making 16 inches out of 10!

Ganzer


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> They are not negative boardman they are real. That info is correct. If you are in a bush do you want me to throw a handful of peastone at you or a brick? Pretty simple isn't it? No go back to making 16 inches out of 10!
> 
> Ganzer


How good of an arm do you have? :lol: Me personally, go ahead and toss the brick at me,, I got a lot better shot of dodgin' that brick than a handful of rocks..:lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> How good of an arm do you have? :lol: Me personally, go ahead and toss the brick at me,, I got a lot better shot of dodgin' that brick than a handful of rocks..:lol:


 

You are correct William however the peastone won't kill you the brick will. LOL

Ganzer


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

wadevb1 said:


> No argument with the 223 but there you have a 55 grain projectile above 3000 FPS and designed to expand and dump energy. Are you really saying a 22RF at a 100 yards would place a deer "in bad shape."
> 
> At 100 yards one buckshot pellet will penetrate into the vitals. But with the pattern I doubt you will get many other pellets to follow. One or two pellets into the vitals with little energy will kill the deer, but I hope the shooter has a good snow because the animal will be taking him for a hike.
> 
> Has deer been taken with BS at 100 yards? yes indeed, but that is not it's practical range.


Yes a 22 rimfire will put a hurt on a deer at 100 yards. Do some wet telephone book tests on different 22 rimfire at 100 yards. I wouldn't want to be hit with a 22 at 100 yards.
I don't use 00 or 000 past 50 yards. I would rather handgun hunt much more fun.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> You are correct William however the peastone won't kill you the brick will. LOL
> 
> Ganzer


Yeeah,, the more I think about it though, your comparison isn't really valid. Peastone and a golf ball,,, maybe,, that's even a stretch I think. Either way,,, if all objects are traveling at roughly the same speed over the same distance,, both will kill you.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

MERGANZER said:


> They are not negative boardman they are real. That info is correct. If you are in a bush do you want me to throw a handful of peastone at you or a brick? Pretty simple isn't it? No go back to making 16 inches out of 10!
> 
> Ganzer


There is no more debating with you. I am an ethical hunter. Every deer I have shot with buckshot was recovered. I do not throw off hail mary's shot hoping one pellet hits the deer. Every shot was clean and clear of other animals. I hunt private property that is void of any other hunters. End of story.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

No debate at all stop being so defensive. I just don't beleive it should be legal thats all. But BTW why being that far up north do you not use a rifle? Just curious,

Ganzer


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

MERGANZER said:


> No debate at all stop being so defensive. I just don't beleive it should be legal thats all. But BTW why being that far up north do you not use a rifle? Just curious,
> 
> Ganzer


I do have a few rifles but the area I have hunted the last few years is swampy with a lot of scrub trees. I have a .270 and .308 but with all the little twigs and branches it was send that bullet flying if I missed. I prefer the shot gun in there. I am thinking of getting a 30/30 this year for the swamp.


----------



## yotehunter1 (Sep 16, 2008)

#4 buck 3 1/2" mag. 41 pellets full choke 12 ga.


----------

